

Ask HN: Do you think that WP devs are ready for a PaaS? - mindgap

we built a PaaS for WordPress and i&#x27;m seeing that, despite  good tries with web acquisition, the most performant acquisition source is still the offline sales to the webagencies.<p>Do you think that devs on wp are just not yet ready with PaaS? Or maybe it could be just due to that a PaaS often requires GIT, what you think?
======
matthiaswh
I obviously don't know enough about your service or your marketing efforts to
say why you are having trouble with acquisition. But the need for a PaaS for
WordPress seems to be a very niche one right now. Most sites built on
WordPress are blogs or small business websites with very little traffic. For
these, a $50/year shared hosting account is sufficient (even if everyone on HN
loves to hate on shared hosting). If they need more and have the tech savvy to
do it, a $5/mo VPS is good. And if they need more but don't have the tech
savvy, a $10-$100/mo premium WordPress host gets the job done.

There are more and more people attempting to build complex applications on top
of the WordPress architecture. Tools like WP CLI, Capistrano, Composer, Grunt,
etc. - these are just starting to carve out their foothold in the WP dev
stack. I imagine in the next 2-3 years the need for something like a WP PaaS
will grow.

------
chc
There are already WordPress PaaS offerings that I'm pretty sure are doing OK
for themselves, such as WPEngine. It might be worth looking at what they're
doing.

------
franklaemmer
WP is not really a 12-factor app. so i guess it depends on your PaaS. in
general bottom up, dev-to-dev, not top-down (sales, business relations …)
works for us — i am co-founder of fortrabbit (PHP as a Service).

i think "GetPantheon" is doing a good job for professional WP hosting. wp-
engine also. …

~~~
mindgap
thank you Frank for sharing this.

------
mindgap
quite interesting answers, thank you.

